# Insider Edition Poll



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

The show Inside Edition asks everyday a question and tonights question is would you leave your pet behind if you were in the disaster. I have included the link and will be interested to know what the results will be. 

I would die rather than leave Teddy. I have never met a dog in my life that is more of a baby than Teddy...he depends on me more than any other animal I have ever known. He would not survive and nor would I if something happened to him. 

http://insider.tv.yahoo.com/tmobile/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the link to the poll, Susan. I voted and of course, said I'd stay behind. Absolutely.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would never leave Muffy and Matilda, they are my fur children. I also voted.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting that link! I voted! NO WAY! I WOULD NEVER EVER, EVER LEAVE MY PET BEHIND! There! How could anyone say Yes?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I voted, and NO I would NEVER leave any pet behind! I've said it before and I'll say it again, there needs to be a federal law that allows pets to be taken into shelters along with their owners. I believe in many states what has been done to some of these poor animals would be considered animal cruelty.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't even comprehend the thought of leaving my animals behind. Any of them. I have a rubbermaid container with emergency supplies just for my animals. I thought it was very cruel that those poor people had been through so much and then were told they couldn't take their animals? Somethings really wrong.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I cast my vote also. There is no way I would leave without my Belle. She and I might just as well be one. I can't imagine life without her especially knowing I had chosen to leave her.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I voted and NO I would never leave Baxter behind. Just the thought makes me ill.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

The thing I hate about "what would your do if..." polls is that NONE of us can really say what we can (or would) do in any given situation until we are actually in that situation. We can certainly say what we believe from the bottom of our heart would be our absolute intent and response but until we were standing in chest deep water having to make that choice between saving a family member or our beloved pet all the polls in the world are meaningless. 

I have heard some unkind comments about people leaving pets behind in the flood from alot of different sources, what a terrible choice to have to make. I THANK GOD every day that it was not me or my family faced with those choices. As we hug our pups a little closer tonight lets try to have a moment of compassion for what a painful choice it must have been for some of the people who had to leave their beloved pets behind in order to do what was best for their children and families. There but for the grace of God......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Sep 7 2005, 09:59 PM
> *The thing I hate about "what would your do if..." polls is that NONE of us can really say what we can (or would) do in any given situation until we are actually in that situation.  We can certainly say what we believe from the bottom of our heart would be our absolute intent and response but until we were standing in chest deep water having to make that choice between saving a family member or our beloved pet all the polls in the world are meaningless.
> 
> I have heard some unkind comments about people leaving pets behind in the flood from alot of different sources, what a terrible choice to have to make.  I THANK GOD every day  that it was not me or my family faced with those choices.  As we hug our pups a little closer tonight lets try to have a moment of compassion for what a painful choice it must have been for some of the people who had to leave their beloved pets behind in order to do what was best for their children and families.  There but for the grace of God......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97647*


[/QUOTE]

Even though I would not leave Scooby behind as we have the means to leave our area if the need arose and you can bet Scooby will be right there with us all the way, but I too can see your point puppymom, those poor people had no choice at all through no fault of their own but to leave without their pets. Some stayed just to be there with their beloved pets because they are all they have and my heart goes out to those who had to just turn away and leave them behind, it must have been the most heart wrenching decision they have ever had to make. 
I feel that there should have been some kind of means of transport provided for both people and their pets, perhaps had there been many more people could have left before Katrina actuallly hit.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ginny,

I am not for one second judging one single person who had to do what they did....I am however holding the government responsible for not allowing or making available the neccessary support for all those who had loved animals that needed shelter from the storm. I take personal offense that I because I have more money than some could bring Teddy with me and be safe, but others because they are of lower means were unable to care for their pets safely. The people who had no choice but to leave the beloved pets did not love them any less than I do Teddy - they are just poor and were given no option - and that I find to be unforgivable. 

If we are going to be a country that values our relationships with animals and makes them members of our family then we need to make choices in our laws that reflect that. How dare we as a country not make every effort to have these same pets be with those who love them....this would be so much better for all concerned as it is a known fact that animals are able to help sick patients feel better, stressed people feel less stress and those two things alone should have been reason enough. Those people who had to leave their beloved pets are worried about them now and that makes this time so much harder on everyone. 

We all need to correct this problem before it is allowed to happen again...and I truly hope that polls like this one will show our government that we as a people will no longer tolerate the blatent disregard shown to our family members called pets. 

Sorry, this was so harsh, but I want not one person to get the wrong idea that any of us hold those who had to leave without the family pet responsible....and I want everyone to know that we the people will no longer stand by and watch the injustice that occured from Katrina.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I voted too and in no way I would leave Alex behind. But I don't judge people who had to make that choice, it's hard enough on them that they had to do that, they don't need other people put them more down that they already are. A lot of people choose to stay behind because of their pets. Maybe next time something like this happens, people will not have to make that choice and be able to evacuate with their pets.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Susan for the link. I voted and no we would never leave Sassy behind. I would stick her in my purse and we would all leave. We brats would stick together


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Sep 7 2005, 09:59 PM
> *The thing I hate about "what would your do if..." polls is that NONE of us can really say what we can (or would) do in any given situation until we are actually in that situation. *


i agree 100% and have posted such on other forums, honestly I cant even read some of the threads here and other places about the people and pets who were left behind, I saw the "snowball" thread here and I cant even look at it, i seee something in the paper and i put it down, you will find animals and babies, the true innocence of the earth, have a place in my heart like no other, anyway, all i can say as i sit here is that my wife and son come first but I would not leave behind Sampson, Maggie or Lizzie, I would test my faith and fate to stay with them


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Given the choices, this is not a question I can answer. In our fortunate position of having enough money, if we were told a category 5 storm was coming and to evacuate, we would do so - with Audrey of course.

However if I had a choice between staying in an area where you and your pet would very likely be killed, or leaving but only without Audrey, I would choose my husband and another 50 to 60 years together rather than risk our own lives and those of all the rescue workers by refusing to leave.
I think that those who chose to stay if they could have left were irresponsible. I understand that many, many people did not have the means to leave, and I am not refering to them. But people seem to think that bad things cannot possibly happen to THEM - I think the same thing in many ways, but why would you risk your own lives and those of everyone around you by staying somewhere unsafe when given a mandatory evacuation notice? 

I do think the question is impossible to answer, and even if we were told to leave Audrey we wouldn't, because she fits so easily in a shoulder bag and no-one would even need to know she was there. But if she was a Alsatian and I had to make a choice it would not be so easy.

What an absolutely horrible situation for everyone to be in, and how terrifying for humans and pets alike. At least the humans can make sense of what happened - the pets have no idea why they are suddenly hungry and alone. I simply cannot imagine what these people and animals are going through.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I absolutely cannot imagine leaving Jack behind. But of course, I am fortunate in that I have a car, credit cards, family, and friends to go to in the event of an emergency. Those who are less fortunate have basically none of the options that I am lucky enough to have. But... even so. I would never leave Jacky.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Again, I am saying that the choice should not have to be made...the people who had to go to public shelter should have been able to give safe haven to their pets...just as those of us who are of more means can do...and right now, we as a community have the voice of so many people and we can change the laws to make a difference. Please go back a couple of posts and read what I posted...we the people can demand that our lawmakers stop this inequity.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

While I can't say exactly what I would do in that situation, I know that I would try with everything I had to keep the animals with me.. I don't know if I could live knowing I left Kylie and Katie behind to die. I chose to buy them and bring them into the family, in which case I also chose to look out for them and protect them at all costs... They are my children, they are my responsibility, and I couldn't leave them behind.. Just thinking about it makes me weepy....








Jess


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 7 2005, 10:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

I know exactly what you are saying Joe, I too find it very upsetting to see the tragedy unfolding, the loss of life and the pets left to fend for themselves, it upsets me terribly knowing that I am helpless to stop any of it happening. Sometimes I feel the media tend to over show the misery and invade the privacy of those who are suffering by making it a top story, I mean it is bad enough those poor people have to suffer through it all without having to know the whole world is watching and seeing it over and over again.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

What can we do about it Teddyandme?? Should we start a letter writing campaign or maybe get a petition going?? Our shelters around here won't take pets either.. We have a basement, so if anything got bad (like a tornado) we would just head there, but I know a lot of people who stay in mobile homes during these kinds of storms simply because the shelter won't let pets in. Why should people or animals be put in harms way? Maybe we should all write our Congressmen?
Jess


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I just read the 'Snowball' link - my god what an absolutely awful thing. I don't know if I could do that, poor little thing - I don't think I ever saw anything so sad.

You're right this simply can't be allowed to happen again - ever.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Sep 7 2005, 08:59 PM
> *The thing I hate about "what would your do if..." polls is that NONE of us can really say what we can (or would) do in any given situation until we are actually in that situation.  We can certainly say what we believe from the bottom of our heart would be our absolute intent and response but until we were standing in chest deep water having to make that choice between saving a family member or our beloved pet all the polls in the world are meaningless.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97647*


[/QUOTE]


I agree totally with you! It is unfortunate that these people were put in the position to have to make this decision. I am sure for most of them, it was not a decision that was made lightly.

I don't know that I should even vote in the poll, because although I would LOVE to say that I would NEVER leave them...without knowing the circumstances around whatever the situation was...I can't guarantee that. Would it break my heart to leave them? Of course! But I think about my current situation with three cats, three dogs, and two skin kids...and I wonder how WOULD I have done it without a vehicle and monetary means?!

I know that come heck or high water (probably not the right wordology for this situation







) that I would do my dangdest to save every member of my family skin/fur or otherwise....even if that meant surrendering them to the SPCA for homes that could care for them. I think the guilt of leaving them behind completely, and not knowing what would befall them would do me in. My heart couldn't handle it. Heck, my heart can't even handle the stories of these other animals and families...that I don't even know! -_- 

I have rambled and I am tired...I don't even know that I have made sense.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

these hurricane people were given NOTICE!!! GEEZ!

and those people cant tell me that they dont have money to leave---or that they have obligations. if i was told that we were gonna get flooded and that thousands of people were to die....i'd just start WALKING away from the disaster!! well....i'd probably drive...but you get what i'm saying.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is our baby and we could never ever leave him behind, I couldn't live with myself if I did. He has brought so much love and joy to our lives and all he asks for in return is our love and to feel safe. He is so much a part of our lives and we would never do anything that would hurt him and to be left behind would be horrible for him, it is just not an option for us










I was watching Oprah yesterday and she was doing a show about the aftermath down south. There was a Dr. that stayed behind in a hospital that had been evacuated to look after peoples pets. He promised the people that he would not leave them and he didn't. There were over 50 animals mostly dogs, a few cats and 2 hamsters. He had been there about a week with no food or water, but he made it and thanks to Oprah they rescued everyone of them and were able to reunite some with their families,the rest to shelters and the Dr. was finally able to get out as well







The people were not allowed to bring their pets when they were evacuated and he was their guardian angel







I cried through the whole show it was just heatbreaking to see what people are going through. Some just wouldn't leave and some didn't think they were in danger, it is so sad that so many lives were lost.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

There were lots of people that stayed. People stayed to help others as the Dr did. Chances were taken. I remember years ago when I was in my 20's a hurricane evucation was issued where we were living at the time.

Both my husband and I were young and (stupid). He was in college and I was working at the time. We didn't have ANY extra money to stay in a motel somewhere. We barely had enough to make ends meet back in those days. We had no choice in our eyes. I needed my job and if I left for any amount of time I would lose it. We made it through. 

I can't condem anyone for their choices. It's easy for us to sit back and say what we would or wouldn't do in the same circumstances. If it REALLY happened to us I am not sure if our answers would be the same as they are sitting back in our nice comfortable homes out of harms way.

I love Tucker and you can bet I would do all I possibly could to take him with us but I would not defy or put others in harms way who were trying to do their job by rescuing my family. 

I have heard that some of the people that have stayed are losing their lives now due to the unhealthy living conditions. When a life is lost it affects other family members that maybe don't even live in the same area. Can you imagine if you had a child there in college that had a dog, cat, or hampster and they are DEAD now because the would not leave their pet behind. Would that be ok???


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

When I said that I would not leave Indy behind, I didn't mean that I wouldn't leave. I would not stay and put myself or my family which includes Indy in harms way. I would leave with him one way or another, that is just how I feel. I am in no way condeming anyone for the decisions that they had to make. My heart breaks for those that did not have the means to leave or to leave with their beloved pet. No it would not be OK for my child in college to die because they stayed behind! I am just saying for ME, I would include Indy and leave!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 7 2005, 10:49 PM
> *these hurricane people were given NOTICE!!!  GEEZ!
> 
> and those people cant tell me that they dont have money to leave---or that they have obligations.  if i was told that we were gonna get flooded and that thousands of people were to die....i'd just start WALKING away from the disaster!!  well....i'd probably drive...but you get what i'm saying.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97706*


[/QUOTE]


doctorcathy, I hope you wrote this because you are young and truly don't understand the extent and degree of the poverty in that area. Many of the people who chose to stay could have left but did not truly understand the gravity of the situation. Many were afraid to leave their homes, their possessions that they had worked their whole lives for. Some had NO WHERE TO GO and NO WAY TO GET THERE. Many of the people who died were elderly and unable to "walk away from the disaster". There were no buses stopping at each corner picking people up dleivering them to safety. If you are going to be a doctor someday one of the first lessons you will need to learn is compassion, the ability to put yourself in another persons shoes.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 7 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Ginny,
> 
> I am not for one second judging one single person who had to do what they did....I am however holding the government responsible for not allowing or making available the neccessary support for all those who had loved animals that needed shelter from the storm.  I take personal offense that I because I have more money than some could bring Teddy with me and be safe, but others because they are of lower means were unable to care for their pets safely.  The people who had no choice but to leave the beloved pets did not love them any less than I do Teddy - they are just poor and were given no option - and that I find to be unforgivable.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Teddyand me, Sorry I didn't mean to sound harsh to YOU!!

I do agree with you, the choice was taken away from so many and that is wrong. For so many of those poor people the only thing they had left was their families and to have their pet taken away or to be forced to be leave their beloved animal behind was the same as telling them to leave part of their family behind, horrible!!

I heard a heartbreaking story on another list of a women who climbed into her attic with her 6 maltese, rather than leave them behind. When she was rescued all her precious babies had died from the heat and dehydration. She was injured and lost everything she owned. She has no insurance and has nothing left, including her puppies. She is 65 years old, I weep every time I even think of her.

All the finger pointing and blaming on the TV and in the media makes me angry. As far as I am concerned it's all wasted energy. While the reporters are out chasing downt he story of who is at fault and who did what they could, instead, be out delivering bottles of water top thirsty children (or bags of dog food to hungry animals). In the early hours of the storm while the reporters were making "names" for themselves by covering the storm and getting those dangerous "shots" I couldn'thelp but wonder if they took even so much as a candy bar to a hugry survivor. Can you imagine how much the relief effort would have been boosted if instead of spending money broadcasting the same sad footage over and over and over CNN (and all the other major networks) had spent the same time effort and money providing food and water to the people in the convention center and the astrodome????

If the major networks could land their reporters in the mmiddle of new Orleans why could they not also drop food and water for the survivors? How much did is cost to fly Air Force One with President Bush and the other government officials to Mississippi, Alabama, and New Orleans?????????? how much better spent would that money have been on the relief effort???????????? Did they really need to see the water to know that it was wet????????????????

Sorry for carrying on so but after 10 days of listening to stupid reporters ask stupid questions, all of which have nothing to do with the real human suffering that is going on right in front of them I am getting very frustrated.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 7 2005, 09:49 PM
> *these hurricane people were given NOTICE!!!  GEEZ!
> 
> and those people cant tell me that they dont have money to leave---or that they have obligations.  if i was told that we were gonna get flooded and that thousands of people were to die....i'd just start WALKING away from the disaster!!  well....i'd probably drive...but you get what i'm saying.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97706*


[/QUOTE]

doctorcathy, you must not be aware that 50% of the people in New Orleans live BELOW poverty level, so NO they didn't have the money or cars to leave. The city was supposed to bus them out but that obviously didn't happen.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I feel that the entire situation is getting out of hand, I mean all the finger pointing and blaming of Government is not going to ease the suffering that is there now. Why not put all the energy into helping those who need it right now and worry about the rest when all that can be done has been done.
I guess it is the President's duty to go down there and assess the situation so that he can dispatch the necessary funds and relief to help in the crisis. Had he not gone there he would have been thought of as cold and lacking of compassion for his fellow Americans.
As for the media, I agree, I mean how stupid was it to see a reporter standing out there during a hurricane with sheets of roofing and glass smashing all around. I mean when an evacuation order is given then it should apply to everyone, reporters included because who has to rescue them if they get into trouble. They put their own lives at risk and the lives of whoever may have to rescue them, all for the scoop on a good story. I found it rather offensive to see a reporter shoving a microphone into the face of people being rescued and pictures showing their misery and anguish, to me that was an invasion of their privacy because they were too weak to tell them to move away and leave them alone.
On the other hand I also find it very good that some family members have been reunited or have let family know that they are safe by the media showing them on screen, but then that is their choice if they want to be shown.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I voted no, I could never leave my pets behind. Unfortunately, I would have to stay, there would be no way of me leaving my Peechie and other pets behind. That picture of Snowball by the bus was heartbreaking. If I had to leave I could picture Peechie by the bus like that and that would just kill me. Maybe I'm being unrealistic but no way would I leave


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just saw that picture of that poor little pup at the bus too and I had to get out of that thread, it broke my heart, and I dare not show it to my hubby either as I know it will make a grown man cry.








I pray that someone picked poor little Snowball up and they are holding him till his little boy can be found.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 8 2005, 08:29 AM
> *I just saw that picture of that poor little pup at the bus too and I had to get out of that thread, it broke my heart, and I dare not show it to my hubby either as I know it will make a grown man cry.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Looks like Snowball was found, thank goodness - I got really angry when I read the thread, but again it's so easy to look at it from our own point of view. In my opinion a tiny fluffy white dog couldn't do any harm and could be tucked in a bag. BUT I guess if they just told someone with a large dog that they couldn't take it, they couldn't let one of our little ones on either.

What an unimaginable nightmare for all involved - it's just heart breaking.
I guess all we can do now, is to donate whatever we can to the rescue and rebuilding effort and to try and be non judgemental of others decisions. Well, apart from the shooting at rescue workers which I truely can't fathom or see any excuse for!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This thread brings up some very valid issues. I hope the pole results are an overwhelming "NO". If for no other reason, to bring awareness to the people in regards to, not only beefing up the search/rescue, response, enforcement and shelters; but also a plan in place for the pets. Of course, in an emergency situation, the top priority is getting the people to safety. I also understand the health risks that would be involved if everyone in the shelter had dogs, cats, birds, etc. Doing their business all over the place. 

Back to the plan for the pets. It doesn't have to be a perfect plan. Just some sort of a plan to get these guys to safety until they can be reunited with their families The thought of just leaving them behind sickens me. Of course, this whole disaster has sickened all of us.

And my babies are all I have. They would have to tear me away kicking and screaming, before I would leave them all alone. Susan is right. We should not have to make that decision.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 7 2005, 06:59 PM
> *The show Inside Edition asks everyday a question and tonights question is would you leave your pet behind if you were in the disaster.  I have included the link and will be interested to know what the results will be.
> 
> I would die rather than leave Teddy.  I have never met a dog in my life that is more of a baby than Teddy...he depends on me more than any other animal I have ever known.  He would not survive and nor would I if something happened to him.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ok i must be pmsing cause i read your post and i started crying
i mean i would never leave my maxi they depend on us so much 
and to me maxi is my furbaby just as important as a mother leaving there skin baby , why would anyone ask these people to do this
it outrages me because they are helpless without us
i would die first before i would have ever left maxi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I couldn't leave Caesar, he's my baby.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I would smuggle these babies out in my shirt if I had too. Leaving them would be like ripping my heart out and running it over with the bus, so I know I would most definitely stay behind with them if I had to choose between getting on the bus and leaving them or staying behind with them. I saw a news report of maybe 200 buses that they could have used to evacuate some people but they didn't, and I don't know who was in charge of those buses, but I just can't understand why they weren't utlized, or why buses around the country weren't utilzed way ahead of time. I'm not in the transportation business, so I don't know what I'm talking about, but I don't get it.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, the vote is in and 87% said No way would they leave there pet. This is wonderful news because the fight to change the laws will be so much easier if people agree that pets should not be left behind. Now we need to get the lawmakers to make new laws that will protect those people who must go to a public shelter. If we have a plan next time even if the pets must be seperated into a different building or area, they still will not be left to fend for themselves and the owners will be able to find them once the crisis is over.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

First, picture the chili dancing (I can't get him on - LOL) 

RIGHT ON!! These little/big, pretty/cute/ugly, members of our families are important to all of us. Hopefully, in reviewing the screw-ups of this disaster, a plan will be put in place with ALL of God's creatures in mind.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I would not leave Miko behind...but then again I have NO problems sneaking him around in places where he is supposedly not allowed. However, if I had children (which hopefully I will sometime sooner rather than later), I couldn't possibly stay and take the risk of my children dying. I think that's partly why we personally need to limit the number of dogs we have (so that we can sneak them out). My husband and I actually talked briefly about this sometime last week and he pointed out that we hopefully wouldn't be in a position that we had nowhere to go...I know we are students right now (alhtough actually my husband is no longer a student, but that's pretty recent change) but our financial situation really is kind of sad, so who knows.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

1- if i was poor...i would not get an animal, because thats another mouth to feed

2- hitchike

3- get a job so that you can afford the $200 plane ticket to fly out of there

4- if your kids dont want to help you(since someone said something about the elderly)....then you didnt raise decent children



i hope america sees that they need to have some type of savings account. you never know what can happen. i, of course, would help my grandma if she was ever in trouble. cuz i love her.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 9 2005, 05:59 AM
> *I had an idea, not for right now because I don't think it would have much of an impact with all the immediate needs but a little later, when things calm down.
> 
> Why don't we start looking into how to mount a letter writing/email campaign to contact ALL of our representatives/senators in the federal, state and local levels to do something in the future that this never happens again to pets in times of disaster?  We could create a letter for everyone to copy and send, locate the appropriate email addresses, etc. and then post this information on any animal forums and sites that we can.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Count me in!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2+Sep 9 2005, 07:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Count me in!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98000
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me too


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 9 2005, 09:54 AM
> *Oh and I even have an idea for a name for it:  Snowball's Legacy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98046*


[/QUOTE]
Great idea!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 9 2005, 09:54 AM
> *Oh and I even have an idea for a name for it:  Snowball's Legacy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98046*


[/QUOTE]








Oooooh!







I like it!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 9 2005, 11:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oooooh!







I like it!!!!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98051
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me, too!!! Great idea!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 9 2005, 10:12 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Me, too!!! Great idea!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98060
[/B][/QUOTE]

Seeing as though he or she has become the "poster pup" I can't think of a more fitting name.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree! I also think that there should be a better system in place to locate and identify pets. People get micro chips but dont register them....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Project Hope has mobilized and is ready, willing and able to go into the stricken area to help the pets left behind, but  is still waiting for permission from the EOC!

http://ga0.org/indefenseofanimals/notice-d...tter_id=3927041


----------

